# Apsfilter Printer Setup



## xman73 (Jan 14, 2009)

This how-to isn't my doing; I'm just passing it on. A couple years ago, I did my first FreeBSD install on a spare computer, and spent a week bashing myself setting up a printer with CUPS.

I now have two FreeBSD computers sharing a Brother HL-52 mono laser printer that I set up with Apsfilter which is in the FreeBSD ports.

For the how-to, go to http://www.onlamp.com. There, do the search for "Printing for the impatient." Next screen, click on "Printing for the impatient" again.  Author is Michael Lucas. There will be six pages of instructions. I couldn't believe how simple and quickly it went.

My Brother printer has both USB and Parallel inputs.  I just hooked up one computer with a usb cable and the other with a parallel.

Also, Onlamp has a whole section of FreeBSD info.


----------



## kamikaze (Jan 14, 2009)

You can also share printers over a network, which is what I do. Just add the IPs to /etc/hosts.lpd and other machines can use the printer with a very simple entry in their /etc/printcap:
	
	



```
fachschaft|lexmark;r=600x600;q=photo;c=gray;p=a4;m=auto:\
	:lp=:\
	:rm=192.168.75.2:\
	:sd=/var/spool/lpd/fachschaft:
```


----------

